

The Hacker's Guide to Markets - nivi
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/02/what-is-market-guide-for-hackers.html

======
nivi
The author, Eric Ries, put this draft together quickly based on an email
conversation. He bravely embraces the "release early and incorporate feedback
mantra."

I probably would have revised it many more times. Which approach has the
highest benefit or the lowest cost, I don't know.

This is a long way of saying that we're looking for feedback. What do you
think?

